# Replacemnet bulbs for JBJ Nano-cube



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

I just purchased a JBJ Nano-Cube 24 gallon today...very happy to say the least. The unit came with two 36 watt 50-50 bulbs. I want to replace them for two 36 watt 6700k bulbs. Does anyone know of a source for these bulbs?


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

bigalsonline.com
hellolights.com

Both of those should have the bulbs you're looking for.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Thank you, I found them at AH Supply.


----------

